# Giro Stage 19: 195km and 3 Categorized Climbs



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

Griepel won Stage 18 yadda yadda yadda.

After two days of typical Giro racing, let the climbing continue! We have 3 categorized climbs in addition to a summit finish. 4640 meters of climbing, baby! Pretty much a slow steady climb up the mountain for the first 112km, then we get two tough climbs back to back. Follow that with another short climb to finish the stage and you may just get those fireworks you were looking for.

Evans and Vino need something special here. But with a full team, how can you pick against Basso? Granted, other climbers might leap out and snatch the stage. And with Stage 20 hosting 5, count them 5, categorized climbs and a top finish, some think the main GC contenders won't go all out on 19, but 20. However, I gotta go with Basso just killing it here. And he will make up enough to put him in pink. That leaves him in a spot of bother having to defend on Saturday, but I can't imagine you would leave that much to chance that late. Better to grab the brass ring and try to hang on than never grab it at all.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

will probably be similar to stage 17, but with a smaller front group, more like 15-20 instead of 40-50, but so much depends on how hard they ride and who want to put the hurt on earlier.


----------



## Kaleo (Jun 15, 2008)

What a stage... it is set. This is gonna be one fun race to watch. The Liquigas train is gonna be pumping... Basso and Nibali will try to drop Arroyo, Cadel will be hanging... may even drop Vino...


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

Basso!


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

C'mon boy, don't fail me now.

Stupid pick coming:























Sastre.


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

I don't know who will win but i think Evans will get some time back on Basso.


----------



## GerryR (Sep 3, 2008)

robdamanii said:


> Sastre.


That's a mighty long limb you got there.


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Going with Evans for the win. Last climb doesn't look too long or steep so Cadel should have some kick in the legs for a final sprint over Basso.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Basso. If Evans and Basso can't get some time and bonus seconds in the next two days, this race is over.


----------



## El Caballito (Oct 31, 2004)

Next couple of days will be fun to watch.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Should be a great stage*

It's a holiday here in Singapore, Vesakha. Early AM ride of 100km followed by a walk to the post office to pick up some pedals and tires I bought on EBay followed by lunch watching the last 2 Giro stages and a nap. It doesn't get any better than that!

They say Greipel was sick the first week. I didn't realize he was on the front so much in Stage 17 and in Stage 18 just turned on the afterburners and making up for not being in the greatest position.

Today should be interesting. Everyone rightfully talks about the strength and numbers of the Liquigas team but Caisse d'Epargne is in pretty good shape as well. I'm guessing that Arroyo will get dropped on the Mortirolo but can whomever makes the move, let's assume it's Liquigas+Evans, get enough of a gap to make it stick to the finish in Aprica?

Will Liquigas attempt tactics used by LA during his Tour domination of riding at the front and using up it's team one by one until only Basso, Evans and whomever else can handle pace are left to sort it out?

Will they send Nibali off the front forcing Evans to chase and defend his time gap on Nibali?

Ahh, the DS' for Liquigas, BMC and Caisse d'Pargne are just running through the possibilities...





weltyed said:


> Griepel won Stage 18 yadda yadda yadda.
> 
> After two days of typical Giro racing, let the climbing continue! We have 3 categorized climbs in addition to a summit finish. 4640 meters of climbing, baby! Pretty much a slow steady climb up the mountain for the first 112km, then we get two tough climbs back to back. Follow that with another short climb to finish the stage and you may just get those fireworks you were looking for.
> 
> Evans and Vino need something special here. But with a full team, how can you pick against Basso? Granted, other climbers might leap out and snatch the stage. And with Stage 20 hosting 5, count them 5, categorized climbs and a top finish, some think the main GC contenders won't go all out on 19, but 20. However, I gotta go with Basso just killing it here. And he will make up enough to put him in pink. That leaves him in a spot of bother having to defend on Saturday, but I can't imagine you would leave that much to chance that late. Better to grab the brass ring and try to hang on than never grab it at all.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

With the descents, I will go with Nibali


----------



## 97G8tr (Jul 31, 2007)

Garzelli made a break from the peloton with 71k to go. Awesome, simply awesome.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

nice descent - looks like it's down someone's driveway...


----------



## 97G8tr (Jul 31, 2007)

Mortirolo is redunkulous.


----------



## Kaleo (Jun 15, 2008)

I would like to wipe that smirk off of Basso's face... they're killin it!


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Wow, very sketchy descent off the Mortirolo in the damp.


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

> Arroyo is 50 seconds down on Basso. 

Talk about an inspired ride -- Arroyo is coming back to Nibali and Basso! Ha!


----------



## 97G8tr (Jul 31, 2007)

JohnStonebarger said:


> > Arroyo is 50 seconds down on Basso.
> 
> Talk about an inspired ride -- Arroyo is coming back to Nibali and Basso! Ha!


Not so fast. 1"10" now.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

97G8tr said:


> Not so fast. 1"10" now.


Over 2' now, 4km to go.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

great stage - great racing - arroyo is impressive

and all i've got is cyclingnews' live text coverage online


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

godot said:


> great stage - great racing - arroyo is impressive
> 
> and all i've got is cyclingnews' live text coverage online


http://www.justin.tv/yo2024


----------



## peter.hardie (May 31, 2006)

I'm watching on justin.tv

Best GT I've seen so far.


----------



## 97G8tr (Jul 31, 2007)

Shotgun blast.... blew it apart.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Scarponi over the line!
Basso in Pink!

Weltyed called it spot on! Congrats.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

Marc said:


> http://www.justin.tv/yo2024


Thanks but work isn't too cool with streaming video, and I'm at work. Should have worked from home today.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

crazy that today's stage is really just a warm-up for tomorrow....


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

stevesbike said:


> crazy that today's stage is really just a warm-up for tomorrow....


Think so?


----------



## T-Doc (Apr 4, 2002)

Vino refused to work with arroyo group, then sprints for 4th...the more I see the more I really hate that guy.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

T-Doc said:


> Vino refused to work with arroyo group, then sprints for 4th...the more I see the more I really hate that guy.


Yup..


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

T-Doc said:


> Vino refused to work with arroyo group, then sprints for 4th...the more I see the more I really hate that guy.


I was surprised that Vino wouldn't work with Arroyo earlier on, when they were alone. Maybe he just couldn't, because that certainly didn't make sense tactically.

After today's stage I'd really like to see Arroyo hang on to podium. Probably not much chance of that though...


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Barring a crash or a mechanical, Basso just won this Giro. That was a show of how to win a race. Arroyo did put in a valiant effort.


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

I only read the stage -- I didn't get to watch yet. Did Basso and Nibali really gift the stage to Scarponi? Why? It didn't sound like he did too much work and he's only 19 seconds down on Nibali now. Was Scarponi the only reason they pulled away toward the end?


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

Yep, that was awesome to watch. Arroyo's descent was greatness. Didn't think I could dislike Vino more, but he proved me wrong again!


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

wiz525 said:


> Yep, that was awesome to watch. Arroyo's descent was greatness. Didn't think I could dislike Vino more, but he proved me wrong again!


I wonder how much more time Basso would've taken with better descending skills. Or where Nibali would be if he hadn't waited for Basso...


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Another great stage. Every man on the limit and an absolute hero today.

I watched the racing and I can't see what Vino did wrong - It is not his job to keep Arroyo on the podium when he has a shot. His idea would be to still have some gas in his tank tomorrow and to have Arroyo, Evans and Co burn themselves out.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

JohnStonebarger said:


> Think so?


tomorrow has 1700m more climbing (in about 20km less distance), goes over the highest point of the race (the Gavia), and finishes on a steeper climb than today - insane...


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

It didnt look like they gifted scarponi, basso shot his load all the way from the bottom of Mortorillo to the finish, except for the part where he descended like a girl!  also nibali might have had him and scarponi for the win, but basso needed all the seconds he could get so team orders prevail


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

stevesbike said:


> tomorrow has 1700m more climbing (in about 20km less distance), goes over the highest point of the race (the Gavia), and finishes on a steeper climb than today - insane...


maybe this is what was going through evans and vino's head today


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

That makes a lot more sense to me -- despite reports from Cyclingnews.com.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

Scarponi could have sucked wheels all the way and still gained time on everyone but Basso and Nibali. They did a 3 man TTT all the way up to Aprica so it was obvious in the early part of that climb that things had been discussed.

Nice off road bit by Evans on the descent of Mortirolo too.


----------



## Kaleo (Jun 15, 2008)

Fantastic day of racing, had me on the edge of my seat. Huge Kudos to Arroyo for limiting the damage and that amazing descent, I have a new found respect for the man. Basso and Nibali looked great, like they were on air, Scarponi gets the ride up the standings. While Evans is the odd man out, and it looks like it might be curtins for him, sadly. He'll be lucky if he gets on the podium, but fantastic race by the World Champ.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Wow, what a blowout!


----------



## untoothedyouth (Jul 9, 2009)

Man I'm not the worlds biggest Evans fan but it seems like the guy just cant catch a break when it comes to supportive team mates. First with Lotto and now with the "super team" of BMC. Hell Basso had two other guys with him almost the whole way?!?! It was pretty much the same way for Sastre too but he seems like the kind of rider that prefers to be alone.


----------



## vandalbob (Dec 13, 2001)

Yup, Leakygas has the strongest team and I agree it's a shame to not see BMC teammates supporting Evans. Cadel has had one heck of a season so far. Basso looks unbeatable.


----------



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

I'm happy to see Basso back on top. I'm not 100% cool with how he handled that one thing (cough). but he seems human and believable now and I like the way he has played this race. More power to him.


----------



## thehook (Mar 14, 2006)

I would dare to say this is the best GT. I have seen in a while. Man Basso and Nibali! That is what a classic stage in the mountains is all about. Cannot wait to see stage 20! Cadel got taken behind the wood shed today. But he rides with all heart! Great to see the World Champ doing it! He is doing the jersey proud.And wow what a descent by Arroyo that alone was a show!


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

thehook said:


> And wow what a descent by Arroyo that alone was a show!


sadly we were robbed of the main act [Nibali] did you see his descent on greasy roads when he won the stage a few days ago 
instead he had to slow down for ossab been goinslowly, even looking over his shoulder taking the hairpins when 'gretta' behind him was barely holding it all together trying to stay with him :lol:


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

muscleendurance said:


> sadly we were robbed of the main act [Nibali] did you see his descent on greasy roads when he won the stage a few days ago
> instead he had to slow down for ossab been goinslowly, even looking over his shoulder taking the hairpins when 'gretta' behind him was barely holding it all together trying to stay with him :lol:


True, but Basso would probably catch him again on the ascend. Plus he is Basso's teammate and it looks like they will be 1-2 on the podium anyways.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

muscleendurance said:


> maybe this is what was going through evans and vino's head today


I know you are being ironic, but:
Seriously though, I think they did sit up once Arroyo came back to them.
You can see Vino trying to escape Arroyo and then working with Arroyo to get rid of Evans and Sastre, but once it came together they barely worked, leaving Arroyo do the work at the front. I kept waiting for them to attack him with 5K or 3K to go, but they just rode behind him until very end. I suspect they saved it for tomorrow.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Marc said:


> Yup..


I wouldn't drag Aroyo up to Basso either. Evans should have sat up too. Let Arroyo turn himself inside out trying to keep the jersey and see if you can pass him in GC by attacking tomorrow. Unfortunately, seems like Evans, Vino and Sastre will be outside of all-italian podium.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

untoothedyouth said:


> Man I'm not the worlds biggest Evans fan but it seems like the guy just cant catch a break when it comes to supportive team mates. First with Lotto and now with the "super team" of BMC. Hell Basso had two other guys with him almost the whole way?!?! It was pretty much the same way for Sastre too but he seems like the kind of rider that prefers to be alone.


Yeah, he gets shafted because BMC wanted AToC media coverage


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

JohnStonebarger said:


> I only read the stage -- I didn't get to watch yet. Did Basso and Nibali really gift the stage to Scarponi? Why? It didn't sound like he did too much work and he's only 19 seconds down on Nibali now. Was Scarponi the only reason they pulled away toward the end?


their team arguably just won the Giro today, possibly 1-2. Nibali is likely to put in time into Scarponi in the ITT.
The important thing today was putting as much time into Evans as possible. Scarponi is not a threat to Basso. If Basso could outsprint Scarponi in the end, he would have done it, but he doesn't have as much punch as Scarponi does, and definitely not after pulling at the front for as long as he had to. Nibali could have tried to go for a win but that would only deprive Basso of extra 4 seconds of time bonus.

Solid tactic overall.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

muscleendurance said:


> It didnt look like they gifted scarponi, basso shot his load all the way from the bottom of Mortorillo to the finish, except for the part where he descended like a girl!  also nibali might have had him and scarponi for the win, but basso needed all the seconds he could get so team orders prevail


true enough, nibali was looking back and descending with one hand while waiting on basso. that guy is an animal on the descents


----------



## Kaleo (Jun 15, 2008)

untoothedyouth said:


> Man I'm not the worlds biggest Evans fan but it seems like the guy just cant catch a break when it comes to supportive team mates. First with Lotto and now with the "super team" of BMC. Hell Basso had two other guys with him almost the whole way?!?! It was pretty much the same way for Sastre too but he seems like the kind of rider that prefers to be alone.


Cadel, is a trooper. it might have been better if he had team mated to help, but in reality, his legs were just not there today, none of his team mates would've been able to help him. He used the Liquigas, train as well as he could, but when Basso and Nibali went, he could not answer. Keep an eye on Scarpone, he's rascal and cold foil them... 

Tomorrow's another big day, but I highly doubt Cadel, will be able to overcome the deficit he created.


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

AJL said:


> Yeah, he gets shafted because BMC wanted AToC media coverage


Well, that is kinda the point of sponsoring a team.


----------



## sokudo (Dec 22, 2007)

55x11 said:


> I know you are being ironic, but:
> Seriously though, I think they did sit up once Arroyo came back to them.
> You can see Vino trying to escape Arroyo and then working with Arroyo to get rid of Evans and Sastre, but once it came together they barely worked, leaving Arroyo do the work at the front. I kept waiting for them to attack him with 5K or 3K to go, but they just rode behind him until very end. I suspect they saved it for tomorrow.


According to Vino's interview Arroyo refused to work with Vino to bridge to the leaders when he and Vino were only 40 seconds behind and decided instead to wait for Evans and Sastre. Naturally, a pensive Vino refused to work with Arroyo later.


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)




----------

